# Raw Beeswax



## walkinwounded (Apr 30, 2013)

Wher are some good places to buy raw beeswax?
I live in Canada, but sometimes US suppliers are cheaper even with shipping, so I'm open to the US as well.

Moved from Candle


----------



## Thistle Creek Honey (Apr 30, 2013)

Best place is your local beekeeper. I included a link below to an Ontario beekeeping club. It will save you on shipping and your can check if he/she uses any chemicals in his hive. Some people use chemicals in their hives which results in traces of the chemicals gettting into the beeswax (which you may not want in a skin product). I also included a link to a beekeepers website that has a ForSale and WantedToBuy section where people sell honey and beeswax, where you can read posts of people selling or post a request to buy. 

http://www.ontariobee.com/

http://www.beesource.com/


----------



## walkinwounded (May 1, 2013)

Thank you very much Thistle Creek Honey,, good info. Do you sell beeswax?


----------



## Thistle Creek Honey (May 2, 2013)

Sorry, I don't sell beeswax.  We use all that we collect in our salve, balm and soap.  BTW, If you like lighter colored wax, you could ask your local beekeeper for cappings wax.  It's the newest/cleanest wax that comes from the outside of the comb where the bees put a layer of wax over the comb to seal in the honey.  Best of luck with your candles.


----------

